

Could Disney finally give us the remastered, unedited Star Wars we want? - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/05/10/could-disney-finally-give-us-the-remastered-unedited-star-wars-we-want/

======
beamatronic
They could if it is sufficiently more profitable than any of the alternatives.

------
happyscrappy
Han shot first dammit!

